# trying to trace KERVANDA CHOCOLATE CHIP



## sammy_missy (25 January 2012)

trying to trace kervanda chocolate chip
3 year old rising 4
welsh mountain pony (section A)
born 6th may 2008
steel grey pasport says chocolate roan (may turn grey)
he has a broad blaze nd 3 white socks and white to fetlock on near side left front leg 
front near side white to fetlock
front off side white to knee and a white hoof
hind legs 
near side white to gasilin on front and whie hoof
off side white to galilin on front and white hoof
he was sold in 2010 to someone in leeds then he was sold on in mid 2011 he was a colt when i sold him but he could have been gelded
after he left me he was been broken to drive and he was driven
this pony is the sweetest pony untill he covers a mare then he turns a bit nasty and nips ect
does anyone know this pony any info would be gratefully recived about his well been good or bad 
this was a heart breaking sale


----------



## sammy_missy (17 February 2012)

just a quick update when he was sold on from leeds he was sold to someone in doncaster


----------



## cally6008 (11 November 2014)

bump for sammy_missy


----------

